# Sắt và Canxi cho bà bầu, bổ sung thế nào cho đúng chuẩn khoa học?



## ngocthuy0397 (11/7/19)

Sắt và canxi cho bà bầu là 2 khoáng chất thiết yếu không thể thiếu khi mang thai.  Vậy, làm thế nào để bổ sung sắt và canxi cho mẹ bầu đúng cách, đảm bảo sức khỏe cho mẹ và sự phát triển toàn diện của bé?

*1. Nhu cầu và sự cần thiết phải bổ sung sắt và canxi cho bà bầu*
*Bà bầu cần bổ sung sắt*
Trong giai đoạn mang thai, nhu cầu tạo máu của bà bầu tăng lên đáng kể, tới 50%. Nếu cơ thể bà bầu được bổ sung sắt đầy đủ, máu có thể dễ dàng vận chuyển oxy nuôi dưỡng thai nhi. Còn khi thiếu sắt bà bầu sẽ có các biểu hiện như: đau đầu, mệt mỏi, khó chịu, nguy cơ sinh non và gây thiếu cân ở trẻ sơ sinh, …
*Bà bầu cần bổ sung canxi*
Trong thai kỳ, nhu cầu canxi của mẹ chỉ tăng khoảng 30% ( 1000 mg mỗi ngày ) so với phụ nữ bình thường. Nếu bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu thiếu, mẹ bầu phải đối mặt với nguy cơ loãng xương và nhiều bệnh khác. Thai nhi không có được sự phát triển toàn diện.

*2. Phương pháp bổ sung sắt và canxi cho bà bầu đúng cách, hiệu quả*
*Bà bầu nên lưu ý không nên bổ sung sắt và canxi cùng một lúc: *bổ sung đồng thời cả sắt và calci cũng như các sản phẩm sữa, sữa chưa, phô mai... có chứa nhiều canxi cần lưu ý nên sử dụng cách xa nhau, ít nhất 2 giờ vì calci làm cản trở sự hấp thu sắt
*Bổ sung sắt và canxi cho bà bầu từ nguồn thực phẩm an toàn*

Sắt có trong rất nhiều những loại thực phẩm quen thuộc như thịt, cá, trứng, phomai,…
Các loại thực phẩm bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu như hải sản, sữa, rau xanh, cơm,… đều có có hàm lượng dồi dào và dễ hấp thụ vào cơ thể.
*Khi nào cần bổ sung viên uống sắt và canxi cho bà bầu?*
Các mẹ cần chú ý bồi bổ cho cơ thể từ giai đoạn chuẩn bị cho mang thai tới khi sinh bé. Và chú ý đến thời điểm uống canxi và sắt để hấp thu tối ưu nhất.

Sắt hấp thu tốt khi đói, nên uống sắt trước bữa ăn khoảng 30 phút. Không nhai viên thuốc mà uống nguyên viên với ít nhất nửa cốc nước.
Còn canxi dễ bị lắng đọng khi uống vào tối. Vậy nên uống canxi vào buổi sáng với nhiều nước sau ăn khoảng 1-2 tiếng.
*3. Cách lựa chọn bổ sung uống sắt và canxi cho bà bầu*
*Đối với viên uống sắt:* Nên lựa chọn các sản phẩm phối hợp như viên uống vitamin tổng hợp có chứa sắt và các thành phần như acid folic, vitamin B, C. Bởi vitamin C có thể tăng cường sự hấp thụ của cơ thể bà bầu đối với sắt, tăng sức đề kháng cho cơ thể. Acid folic giúp hạn chế sự rối loạn tiêu hóa của chế phẩm sắt và phòng ngừa dị tật thai nhi…
*Với các sản phẩm canxi:* Nên chọn sản phẩm bổ sung canxi ở dạng canxi hữu cơ như Canxi Citrat để cơ thể dễ hấp thu. Đồng thời không gây ra tác dụng phụ trên đường tiêu hóa (đầy bụng, sinh hơi…). Dạng nano canxi tự nhiên đang được các chuyên gia khuyên dùng.


----------



## thethuyen93 (11/7/19)

Cảm ơn vì bài viết của bạn. Sắt và canxi là hai thành phần quan trọng cho sự phát triển của em bé, Mình khuyên cũng khuyên các bà mẹ nên bổ sung canxi và sắt đủ và đúng thời gian để bé thật sự khỏe mạnh


----------



## phuonglan (12/7/19)

Bài viết rất hữu ích. Các mẹ chú ý tìm mua sản phẩm bổ sung canxi dạng nano tự nhiên ở nơi uy tín và khám định kỳ đầy đủ nhé.


----------

